# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.65 released

## hassan riach

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.65 released*  *Usb flashing improved*
Fixed flashing support for some WP8x phones (Lumia 720 and same)
Added WP8xbattery level check before WP8x flashing 
Added support for flashing WP8x from Test mode
Improved WP8x Recovery flashing  *Service operations improved*
Added Wp8x RPL operations (Read/Write/Erase/Recover RPL) (NPC/CCC/HWC/RDC)
Added full SimLock info reading
Added Wp8x SelfTest , Security test, Keyboard test, ADC reading, LCD test, SD/SIM test
Added SimLock code remove (Re-lock back unlocked by code phone)
Added extended HW info reading
Added service mode change (Normal/Test/Power Off)
Revised NVM reading
Improved FFU FastVerify for WP8x
Minor bugfixes  *Other*
Ini revised and updated, new models added
Stuff files updated
Some fixes at all  *Download new software* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------

